# Pumicestone Passage, 9/7/06.



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday all, its been a long time between paddles and we're heading up to Bribie Is. on Sunday. If anyone is in the area, ill be on the passage around 9.00am while the family visit the local markets.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Good luck Gerard, the passage can be very hit and miss in my experience, hopefully I'll be heading about 5Ks off scarborough in a mate's stink boat for a bit of a change of pace. where are you planning to launch from at bribie? I reckon the north end of the tamed part of the island is a lot more profitable, around white patch, get out to the edge of the channel and fish up towards the banks.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

How's it going Karl? There is still a chance I might be heading 20 or so klms off the Seaway on Sunday. My wife has just informed me she may be committed to a day with her mother, so like you, I have an invite to head wide offshore which I might take up. Otherwise I might try to catch up with the guys down at Kingscliff. Its good to have a few options for a change.

Good luck.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

:wink: Cool m8, having never been out wide and listening to a few guys rave about it lately I'm keen to give it a go. (hope we get some bloody fish)


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:evil: I envy both of you no matter what decision you guy's make all the best and cant wait for your reports.

 fishing Russ


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

:wink:


----------

